# chciken kiev l/f



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

hi guys im after a chicken kiev recipe low fat as im fed up eating chicken, thought i could make a few and store in the fridge for my evening meal

cheers guys


----------



## msowerby18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Really easy mate. Just finely chop and mashup garlic, parsley and chives with some butter (marge if you really have too) shape into a sausage shape and stick in the freezer untill cold.

While the herb butter is chilling flatten out chicken breast(s) a little to make it easier to fold.

Put a little bit of the butter in the middle of the chicken, fold over and seal using cocktail sticks (or whatever you can find).

Take the parcel of chicken coat in flour, dip in beaten egg and roll in breadcrumbs (make sure its well coated).

Drizzel with olive oil and bake for about 30min at 200 c untill the breadcrumbs are brown and the chicken is firm to touch.

If the breadcrumbs need a little crisping up then finish in the grill.

Hope this is of use to you. Bon Appetite!


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

mate ur a star

job for me tamara


----------

